# Plywood Butt Joint



## Nugs (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I've recently begun woodworking as a hobby and so far I've built a cookbook stand, a canoe paddle and a set of speakers.

I am now in the planning stages of building a record bin/shelf to hold my record collection. I'm using plans I found online to make a single sheet of plywood record stand.

I'm building it out of 3/4" cabinet grade maple plywood and I have a question about the joints. I'm planning on doing glued butt joints with 2" wood screws for all the joints. Will this provide decent strength? I could also use 1/4" dowelling, but screws will be easier. I would like to avoid a dado because the design is maximized on one sheet of ply, so i would have to change things around. I'd also like to avoid a cleat because I want to mount a drawer underneith the shelf.

So what do you guys think, does 3/4" ply glued and screwed have alot of strength??

Here's a picture of what it's going to look like...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have a nail gun, glue and 1 1/2" nails is good enough. I think 2" screws are a little long, meaning you are likely to get them on a little bit of a angle and have them come out the side. 1 5/8" screws would be safer. The glue is going to give it most of it's strength.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use 2" countersunk screws (coarse thread) and glue for butt joints with 3/4" and 5/8" sheet goods with no problems.









 







.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Records get HEAVY,,,,,,,,. QUICKLY. I'd still use dado's:smile:


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree, glued and 2" screws will be solid. Coarse thread is important, and of course pre-drill. ; )

What size would you use. I would probably not want anything larger than #8 for 3/4" plywood. 

Is there a rule of thumb for the size and length?


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

That looks like a good project for pocket screws so they would all be inside leaving the outside clean.,

Good glue with ply makes a pretty strong structure if the racking is controlled by the construction. You could glue 3/4 x3/4 ply pieces on the inside of some key but hidden corners. If you tacked or. P in nailed them on first, they would index the large pieces to avoid slipping when you assemble with glue. 
Some of the take down hardware also does a strong job while preserving good looks. (Like the IKEA structures).
Bob


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

To me the Bottoms will be the most important structural aspect and for them, I'd highly recommend cleats. Records are HEAVY! For the Sides, Front and Back Glue and Screws are fine. You could use thin strips of wood to HIDE the Plywood edges too!


----------

